
Writing an OS in Rust: Kernel Heap - phil-opp
http://os.phil-opp.com/kernel-heap.html
======
pcwalton
I really love this series. I particularly appreciate the emphasis on
developing safe abstractions: it's what makes it developing an OS _in Rust_
(following the Rust philosophy) as opposed to just developing an OS (which
happens to be written in Rust).

~~~
vvanders
Yup, really like the whole approach Rust takes to things.

Also as an aside, the more I work with Rust's iterators the more I really like
them. Being able to specify move semantics by replacing iter() with
into_iter() is just sublime.

As I spend time in C++'s <algorithm> the more I wish for Rust to take over the
world.

------
danjoc
Hi phil-opp,

I'm following your blog. I'm wondering if you might have any tips for a ARM
port. Thank you for sharing your work with us!

~~~
k__
I thought the same.

I also looked into stuff like bare metal raspberry pi with rust..

But then I realized, that I take very much for granted. Even if I would get a
kernel running, I wouldn't have any driver support.

~~~
sohkamyung
Running a Rust-based OS on the Raspberry Pi is probably a no-go at the moment;
too much proprietary code at the bootloader and hardware level.

You might get more luck with other ARM boards that is open down to the bare-
metal. Sorry, but I am unable to recommended any boards, but a search for open
ARM boards might give you some pointers.

~~~
k__
Banana Pi? Galileo?

------
cyphar
I wonder if you can do the same dodgy stuff Linux does to load kernel modules?
Would there be a non-unsafe way of going about that?

